# Season come and go



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Doe season may have gone and the bucks have only 3 weeks but its always mouse season!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Looks to be a wallhanger Matt !


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I guess your Larrder and Chiller are going to get a work out. If you need a fleshing knife I will let you know that I have one.

Bon appitet


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I couldn't help putting a photo up! The little sods are in the kitchen cupboards!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Save 'em up maybe you can talk Skip into making you a hat !


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I hope there are more as they've been having plenty of fun in there!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Mice .... where you find one, there are bound to be more.

Trap those little suckers...I always tended to find them trying to move in about fall time.

Little bunny flew flew flying through the forest.......


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> I hope there are more as they've been having plenty of fun in there!!


Yeah you can bet there are more, running around crapping in your drawers.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Nothing this morning! In one year 2 mice can become 2000!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

On a call said:


> Little bunny flew flew flying through the forest.......


Little bunny FOO FOO Hopping through the forest.

Hare today Goon tomorrow !!

Matt, yeah they are worse than rabbits.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Thank you Don !

Yeppers keep em in check !!! Hey, you could always buy a cat !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

http://www.lyricstime.com/wee-sing-little-bunny-foo-foo-lyrics.html

Just for you Brian !


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

On a call said:


> Thank you Don !
> 
> Yeppers keep em in check !!! Hey, you could always buy a cat !


I think I'll pass on the cat idea thanks Brian!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey thank you Don...that was a lyric I heard growing up and thought I knew the wording but was off a bit. ha ha...It is good to actually read the right lyrics.

Hare today goon tomarrow


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Looks like you got a big ol' bull there Matt. Taxidermist probably charge you a few $ for that mount. Are you using bait? If not, I suggest peanut butter. Deadly this time of year! I've managed to take down four pocket gopher out of my yard with the steel trap, laced with peanut butter.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

What ?? No pics? Lol


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I know a golf course looking for a good gopher trapper. The two guys working there now are blowing up the place.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

JTKillough said:


> Looks like you got a big ol' bull there Matt. Taxidermist probably charge you a few $ for that mount. Are you using bait? If not, I suggest peanut butter. Deadly this time of year! I've managed to take down four pocket gopher out of my yard with the steel trap, laced with peanut butter.


Yeah its a beauty! No just peanuts but your right JT peanut butter is a bloody good bait!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

The little buggers are back! Peanut butter this time. I might get a hat out of it yet!


----------

